# NY BBQ



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Alright guys, it's summer time, and well, that's almost over. Anyone up for a BBQ? Me and a couple of my friends are thinking of having it at this park right off the Southern State PKWY, Hempstead Lake State Park.

*The Place - Hempstead Lake State Park - Nassau County, Long Island*

*The date - Saturday August 25th starting @ 12pm*

Linky for some info on the park.

*PARK INFO *

We will be supplying the usual BBQ goodies (burgers, hot dogs, sausage) and beverages. If there is something that you would like to bring please feel free - c'mon, it will be a great time!!

Anyone who is interested please PM me and/or post here?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Top


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

^^ Top


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Wish I could make it... Happy Herfing brother :tu


----------

